# AMSOIL "European Car" AFL 5W-40 UOA, 2003 GLI VR6 24V



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought folks might be interested in a couple of UOAs I've done recently. The car as about 92000 miles on it at this point, and I've used AMSOIL AFL in it since the first oil change. Recently, I've begun running HPDEs in the car, so I wondered how the oil was holding up.
Posted on bobistheoilguy.com


----------

